# Do you trim your long coats feet?



## hmeiss (Jun 13, 2009)

My trainer told me I should trim Sophie's feet for the summer since dogs sweat through their feet as well as their tongue. I'd never heard that about their feet, so thought I'd ask here. Do those of you with long coats trim their feet? I love the look of her "bunny slippers" but certainly don't want her to overheat.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Yes, I think they should be trimmed up in between the pads. Though I've always thought the fur was protective/keeping heat off the pads. I started trimming during winter, to keep the ice chunks at bay, and just keep on trimming now. You can leave the top fluff if you want,to me the fluff is just a dirt/mud collector.


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

Just me but I hate the furry slipper look so I constantly trim their feet. I use clippers for the underside between the pads and scissors for the top.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

I love my girls fuzzy feet... I do have to comb them though so it doesn't mat. I trim on the underside and between the pads to help with traction, but I leave the fur on the top long.


----------



## hmeiss (Jun 13, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. I guess i'll trim around the pads and leave the fuzz on top. I was thinking it would be a problem in winter with the ice balls but this past winter it hadn't gotten too long yet. Just didn't want to do anything that would cause her to have hot sweaty feet!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Stosh had his trimmed for the first time and it helped cut down on all the sand and dirt he tracked in the house. I love the fuzzy slipper look too but it was a good idea to trim them


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Here in south Texas we have dirt that we call Black Gumbo. When it's wet it sticks to everything and then dries rock hard. I keep Hondo's pads trimmed as short as I can to avoid the gumbo from hardening between his pads. Even a tiny bit can cause irritation to him.


----------



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

I trim tops and bottoms of Quinn's feet. It helps him with traction on slippery floors, keeps the ice balls minimized in winter and lets the feet dry out in wet weather. If he stays damp between the pads he gets irritated skin and a funky smell, probably part of his allergy situation.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I've never trimmed my LC's feet.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I trim the hair on thier feet for snow & mud. Unfortunately I think it makes them slide on the floors more when the hair is trimmed.


----------



## JeffM (Dec 19, 2005)

Yes, mostly in the winter but only to the surface of his paws. He's always chewing ice from them.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

I think it gives LC a much more neat and tidy look when they are trimmed, so if I had one, I'd trim them. But everyone has their personal preference.


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

I trim Sonar's fuzzy under feet when I drimmel his nails. I also trim the fly away furs under his stomach they catch everything in the winter and get really gross and wet. I just use clippers and he stands there and takes it like a man. 

We have these burs (round seeds with spikes on them) and they get stuck in every part of him. If I can't get them out with his brush or working them out by untangling each hair I have to buzz them out. Last year they got stuck in his ear fuzzies and butt fuzzies, it wasn't pretty!


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

Yes I do trim my coat's feet,but I also trim my smootie's feet too.
Less mud tracked in is a good thing!


----------

